# hello MT



## StagTown (May 6, 2011)

howdy MT members, Im Paul from UK love the shared info MT as on offer and il spend some time looking threw the back pages, hope to see you all around the forums mostly TKD and other Korean arts.

stagtown


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT, StagTown.


----------



## stickarts (May 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 6, 2011)

Greeting and welcome aboard, Paul. Enjoy.


----------



## StagTown (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome guys!

bests stagtown


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 9, 2011)

Hi Paul, and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT. I hope you enjoy your stay here and I hope to see you thoughts on a variety of subjects


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## StagTown (May 22, 2011)

cheerz all:cheers:  had a bit of a break from training with a compacted knee cartlidge but its feeling quite refreshed after the rest, just pulling my dobok on for some early morning worship at the dojang.......l8rz all

stag


----------



## Yondanchris (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to MT from another newbie.  I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------

